# BSI-Kongress: Online wählen mit dem neuen Personalausweis?



## Newsfeed (12 Mai 2011)

Ein halbes Jahr nach seiner Einführung steht der neue Personalausweis (nPA) vor der nächsten Zündstufe. Auf dem Sicherheitskongress des BSI wurde die Implementierung der qualifizierten Signatur diskutiert, für die der Ausweis bereits vorbereitet ist.

Weiterlesen...


----------

